# Man Pears or Man Apples



## ScottishBHM (Sep 28, 2010)

So girls, do u prefer apple shaped guys or pears?

I'm an apple but wish I was a pear lol... interest to think what everyone else thinks?


G
x


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Sep 28, 2010)

I wish I were a pear but strictly for health reasons.


----------



## SanDiega (Sep 28, 2010)

Easy.... Apple shaped plz


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 29, 2010)

I like dem apples.


----------



## FishCharming (Sep 29, 2010)

i like to think of myself as potato shaped


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Sep 29, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> i like to think of myself as potato shaped



I love potatoes :wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu:


----------



## toni (Sep 29, 2010)

apple :smitten:


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Sep 29, 2010)

I totally like the pear look.

I think that's more because I love watching a guy waddle, and obviously a pear shape would be more likely to cause that. 

Yummy.


----------



## Esther (Sep 29, 2010)

I mostly just like crushing man grapes.


----------



## djudex (Sep 29, 2010)

Esther said:


> I mostly just like crushing man grapes.



Dood.... maybe it's good we couldn't hang out when I was in TO....


----------



## BigChaz (Sep 29, 2010)

What shape am I? I seriously don't know.


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Sep 29, 2010)

Esther said:


> I mostly just like crushing man grapes.



Hahaha, classic.

Although the image in my head... was a little disturbing. 
I mean come on, I have a dirty mind... what do you think I assumed "man grapes" were?

And as for crushing man grapes.... ouches.


----------



## jleach19772003 (Sep 29, 2010)

not to sound too much like an idiot but umm how can you tell what you are an what is the difference ?


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Sep 29, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> What shape am I? I seriously don't know.



You are the ugly shape.


----------



## Esther (Sep 29, 2010)

djudex said:


> Dood.... maybe it's good we couldn't hang out when I was in TO....



Hahahaha. Run for your life!




MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> Hahaha, classic.
> 
> Although the image in my head... was a little disturbing.
> I mean come on, I have a dirty mind... what do you think I assumed "man grapes" were?
> ...



I was definitely referring to gonads


----------



## Esther (Sep 29, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> You are the ugly shape.



dsdhbasgfhahsd

Can I be the shape of punk to come?


----------



## Amaranthine (Sep 29, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> You are the ugly shape.



All I can think of now is this fruit, which does in fact live up to it's name:


----------



## djudex (Sep 29, 2010)

Esther said:


> Hahahaha. Run for your life!



Sweetie I'm fat, running ain't going to be any part of this


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Sep 29, 2010)

Amaranthine said:


> All I can think of now is this fruit, which does in fact live up to it's name:



Holy crap, look at that friggin' ugli fruit!


----------



## Esther (Sep 29, 2010)

djudex said:


> Sweetie I'm fat, running ain't going to be any part of this



Hahahaha. Okay, I'll give you a ten second head start then


----------



## BigChaz (Sep 29, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> You are the ugly shape.



I'd rather be the ugly fruit than the retarded fruit


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Sep 30, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> I'd rather be the ugly fruit than the retarded fruit



oh man, someone call the burn unit. 

He got me. 

I rather be the retarded fruit than the . . . chaz fruit. Suck it!!!


----------



## Paquito (Sep 30, 2010)

You're all really fruity...


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Sep 30, 2010)

Esther said:


> I mostly just like crushing man grapes.



Oh Esther.....:wubu::wubu::wubu:


----------



## WillSpark (Sep 30, 2010)

I just got fruit nector all over this thread.


----------



## ~da rev~ (Sep 30, 2010)

I'm more of an amorphous blob.


----------



## FishCharming (Sep 30, 2010)

Esther said:


> I mostly just like crushing man grapes.



 what is the opposite of rep and how do i give it to esther?


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Sep 30, 2010)

in the end, it's all fructose.


----------



## Amaranthine (Sep 30, 2010)

So...am I the only one here who likes man bananas?


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Sep 30, 2010)

Amaranthine said:


> So...am I the only one here who likes man bananas?



ZING!!!!!!


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Sep 30, 2010)

Amaranthine said:


> So...am I the only one here who likes man bananas?



go on...


----------



## blubberismanly (Oct 1, 2010)

ScottishBHM said:


> So girls, do u prefer apple shaped guys or pears?



Big round delicious sumptuous squishy apples! Yay for man apples!!


----------



## Joe944 (Oct 3, 2010)

I have no idea which one I am.


----------



## kinkykitten (Oct 4, 2010)

Apple!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Surlysomething (Oct 4, 2010)

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> I totally like the pear look.
> 
> I think that's more because I love watching a guy waddle, and obviously a pear shape would be more likely to cause that.
> 
> Yummy.




Hey! Long time no see! :happy:


----------



## Lady Bella UK (Oct 5, 2010)

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> I totally like the pear look.
> 
> I think that's more because I love watching a guy waddle, and obviously a pear shape would be more likely to cause that.
> 
> Yummy.



Waddling is HOT! I love apple and pear shapes 

B :kiss2:


----------



## MaybeX (Oct 6, 2010)

At a GUESS, I'd say apple. Big belly, relatively small rear end and legs. Kinda like a plump chicken.


----------



## Karkash (Oct 11, 2010)

I love pear shaped guys, but they're hard to find.


----------



## BigChaz (Oct 11, 2010)

I've thought about this for awhile now. I don't think I am an apple or a pear. Dare I say I am eggplantish?


----------



## Paquito (Oct 11, 2010)

Bionic Chaz?


----------



## BigChaz (Oct 11, 2010)

Paquito said:


> Bionic Chaz?



And his belly of steel!

(Jelly)


----------



## chicken legs (Oct 11, 2010)

I love huge pears that have a juicy apple.:eat2:


----------



## FFAKAT (Oct 16, 2010)

6' big w an ass too


----------



## ManBeef (Oct 16, 2010)

I'm a 3 liter shape


----------



## Wanderer (Oct 19, 2010)

To answer a question that seems to be actually confusing a few people:

Apple: This body shape concentrates fat in the belly area. This is a typical masculine fat-distribution pattern.

Pear: This body shape concentrates fat in the hip area. It is generally considered a more feminine fat-distribution pattern.

I'm betwixt and between, but slowly becoming more apple-shaped as I gain.


----------

